# FT/ FS Redhead Cichlid



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i got one Redhead Cichlid about 3 months ago,i need FS/ FT him, because dont have space for him,He is a very dorminant beast with nice color. full size can reach 12 to 14". 
interesting trade gold serveum / parrot Cichlid!
or in case nothing canbe trade saling $ 15 .
pic will upload tonight! thks for reading!
Google Image Result for http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/img/Vieja_synspila_1.jpg


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> i got one Redhead Cichlid about 3 months ago,i need FS/ FT him, because dont have space fir him,He is a very dorminant beast with nice color. full size can reach 12 to 14".
> interesting trade gold serveum / parrot Cichlid!
> or saling $ 15 .
> pic will upload tonight!
> Google Image Result for http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/img/Vieja_synspila_1.jpg


Ivan,

I gave you this BEAST 3 months agob FREE OF CHARGE, and I bought this beauty from Budahox for $20.00. So why are you selling this for a profit. If you don't want this, just give this away !!!!!!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump....bump.....bump


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

true you gave it to him... but once you give something away... its now the owners to do what he wants with it... so if he wants to sell... thats his own buisness... do not mean to get in between anything here.... just giving my two cents


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am with Peter on this one as his thoughts refer to a growth of a good community. If I get something free, I make sure to always give more than what I got back to this community and lots of people here do the same.

If people start getting things for free and then turn it over for profit, it defeats the whole purpose.
(Just my opinion)


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> I am with Peter on this one as his thoughts refer to a growth of a good community. If I get something free, I make sure to always give more than what I got back to this community and lots of people here do the same.
> 
> If people start getting things for free and then turn it over for profit, it defeats the whole purpose.
> (Just my opinion)


Thanks !!!!! Smiladon

If this forum promotes this kind of behaviour, I will be the first one to MOVE ON.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> First ,thank you very much for your fish give to me for free of charge.
> But,... sorry, but have to say that because your fish already killed one of my fuji apple disco.I bought that one is $50 .And now ,the other chocolate Cichlid was very damaged.
> For my opinion , when you gave to me ,it's belong my fish.Even i sell for $15 bucks,i even cannot buy my disco .


Hey, Ivan

You chose not to listen to my advice when I gave you this fish which I had indicated a few times that this BEAST is even more aggressive than a flowerhorn. So you took your chance to mix this FREE beast with your expensive fish and incur a hugh LOSS , totally ignoring my genuine & friendly advice. Of course, once I gave it out, I have no control over it.

I think many members here have incurred fish losses due to their own carelessness or faults, including myself. So should they compensate their losses by taking FREE ITEMS FROM MEMBERS and resell them to minimize their losses !!!!!!!!!!!

I am really scratching my head !!!!!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Ivan,
> 
> I gave you this BEAST 3 months agob FREE OF CHARGE, and I bought this beauty from Budahox for $20.00. So why are you selling this for a profit. If you don't want this, just give this away !!!!!!


First ,thank you very much for your fish give to me for free of charge.
But... sorry, have to say that because your fish already killed one of my Fuji Apple Disco.I bought that one is $50 .And now ,the other Chocolate Cichlid was very damaged from the body and fin.
For my opinion , when you gave to me ,it's belong my fish.Even i sell for $15 bucks,i still cannot buy my disco back .


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Hey, Ivan
> 
> You chose not to listen to my advice when I gave you this fish which I had indicated a few times that this BEAST is even more aggressive than a flowerhorn. So you took your chance to mix this FREE beast with your expensive fish and incur a hugh LOSS , totally ignoring my genuine & friendly advice. Of course, once I gave it out, I have no control over it.
> 
> ...


I try to keep my mouth shut during debates! But this is ridiculous (Speaking for myself only)! I understand that it's completely your fish/property, but to have the heart to take something free from someone and resell it for profit is completely ridiculous! And you were completely warned in the beginning, and yes, I understand, you are only trying to make up your loss.. but that's ANOTHER story, to profit from another is ANOTHER story!
Good luck on your sale though...  (Should i be shocked or roll my eyes?)


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

here is my 2 cents on this.. i think that fish needs to be put in his place..put him with my Fahaka (Nala) then we will see whos boss  ...just a funny comment. But I agree with Peter here. sorry


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I try to keep my mouth shut during debates! But this is ridiculous (Speaking for myself only)! I understand that it's completely your fish/property, but to have the heart to take something free from someone and resell it for profit is completely ridiculous! And you were completely warned in the beginning, and yes, I understand, you are only trying to make up your loss.. but that's ANOTHER story, to profit from another is ANOTHER story!
> Good luck on your sale though...  (Should i be shocked or roll my eyes?)


Man, becarefull reading,i want to trade mostly and sell in case if no people want to trade. should we sign agreement or contract for the free fish cannot trade or resell? Sound look like you rent a house for people and asking them that do they use a water or paper in the washroom. Is it right?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

pisces said:


> Man, becarefull reading,i want to trade mostly and sell in case if no people want to trade. should we sign agreement or contract for the free fish cannot trade or resell? Sound look like you rent a house for people and asking them that do they use a water or paper in the washroom. Is it right?


Please don't try to sound or act professional in a situation when you're only jeopardizing your very own reputation.
And please oh please don't say I can't read carefully when you can't type properly! How could you continue being sarcastic in a situation when YOU, yourself is being judged?
I'm out of this conversation, say what you want, do what you want, as I've already given my 2 cents.. as BCA members now see what's happening and they can be their own judge! I am only pointing my personal view and voicing my very own personal words!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i always look at gift fish like i do that fable about how if you save someones life they r your responsibility for the rest of your life......................so i am always careful what i take.


but ya, there is kind of that unwritten understanding that you don't profit from gift fish. but on the other hand........if people pay for things they tend to take better care of it.....so i sit on fence on this one.........but hey, its a free bump..............lol


----------



## tomaslue (Aug 4, 2010)

u guys make me laughing, FS / FT finially become a fighting topic , i am not stay on any side! my opinion is " if u decide give a " FREE" to someone, that's belong to the new owner , he can do whatever he want ...who still care about it, you better dont type"FREE" because i may come take it one day! i dont feel any wrong for it! come down MAN !


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

The community gave you something for free and now you're trying to sell it, that's the bottom line. Just because you didn't heed peter's warning of the temperament fish, does not mean you can use its temperament as a scapegoat to justify selling it.


----------



## BCA (Aug 4, 2010)

pisces said:


> interesting trade gold serveum / parrot Cichlid!
> or in case nothing canbe trade saling $ 15 .
> pic will upload tonight! thks for reading!


poor pisces,,, i am sorry u lose your disco,,, i got the fish for u once time, u are nice person and u give me a free cory catfish too! i do not think u are like that kind person, good luck !


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

i believe on giving on the free and spreading good will but i dont believe the man should be shunned for selling the fish! i cant think of how many times i have heard of this argument on bca gosh guys! lol!


----------



## RX1 (Aug 4, 2010)

even the " FREE gift " can not TRADE OR sale ???? what is that rule ! suck 
look like very straight  ....i did that before i got the free angle fish! and sale for it! it because i dont have time take care him, but that is mine so have i wrong too ??? come down guy!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

tomaslue said:


> u guys make me laughing, FS / FT finially become a fighting topic , i am not stay on any side! my opinion is " if u decide give a " FREE" to someone, that's belong to the new owner , he can do whatever he want ...who still care about it, you better dont type"FREE" because i may come take it one day! i dont feel any wrong for it! come down MAN !


Thks tomaslue,,,


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

BCA said:


> poor pisces,,, i am sorry u lose your disco,,, i got the fish for u once time, u are nice person and u give me a free cory catfish too! i do not think u are like that kind person, good luck !


Thks BCA, i even dont think have that truble, i just said incase cant trade ,will sell only" will make like that!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks for "up there " understand why i need give away him, i dont want still keep talking about that! and from the first and the end i want trade it more then sell ( in case ) cant FT , thks!!!!!!!!


----------

